# What to bring



## owdoggy

With the big move only a week & a bit away is there anything that you good folks on here wished you had brought with you when you came over, however trivial?

Any info appreciated but keep in mind that all our worldy goods (including me bike) are going to be jammed into a long wheelbase luton van so the kitchen sink et al may not be an option.

Personally, I want to bring me trusty old wheelbarrow but Mrs Doggy thinks I've lost the plot .................. took her long enough to find that out



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah

Don't bin your big british telly if you have one just because someone said it won't work in Spain. A friend of our's did that and is now kicking himself becuase with a cheap, approx. 30 euro TDT box (terrestrial/digital/tv) it would have worked perfectly. DOH!!! But to be honest, aside from certain english edibles which may not be readily available where you're going (where is that?!) there's really nothing you'll want for. - luckily my parents bring be over suitcases full of english teabags and marmite for me as where I am, they're a little difficult to find....and do bring the wheelbarrow. They come in right handy!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner

owdoggy said:


> With the big move only a week & a bit away is there anything that you good folks on here wished you had brought with you when you came over, however trivial?
> 
> Any info appreciated but keep in mind that all our worldy goods (including me bike) are going to be jammed into a long wheelbase luton van so the kitchen sink et al may not be an option.
> 
> Personally, I want to bring me trusty old wheelbarrow but Mrs Doggy thinks I've lost the plot .................. took her long enough to find that out
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


dont forget your stock of daddies sauce !

i wont leave home without it !


----------



## owdoggy

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Don't bin your big british telly if you have one just because someone said it won't work in Spain. A friend of our's did that and is now kicking himself becuase with a cheap, approx. 30 euro TDT box (terrestrial/digital/tv) it would have worked perfectly. DOH!!! But to be honest, aside from certain english edibles which may not be readily available where you're going (where is that?!) there's really nothing you'll want for. - luckily my parents bring be over suitcases full of english teabags and marmite for me as where I am, they're a little difficult to find....and do bring the wheelbarrow. They come in right handy!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Ta for that. 
First stop is Almeria for 6 months.

Telly is definitely coming with us, just hope it survives my packing, loading & driving
Sue (Mrs Doggy) is the tea drinker but she doesn't mind the Spanish tea so no probs there.
Wheelbarrows! There you are you see ............ they do come in dead handy eh!


Doggy


----------



## jkchawner

owdoggy said:


> Ta for that.
> First stop is Almeria for 6 months.
> 
> Telly is definitely coming with us, just hope it survives my packing, loading & driving
> Sue (Mrs Doggy) is the tea drinker but she doesn't mind the Spanish tea so no probs there.
> Wheelbarrows! There you are you see ............ they do come in dead handy eh!
> 
> 
> Doggy


oh no im having a vision of you all on the way there !!!!!


----------



## jojo

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Don't bin your big british telly if you have one just because someone said it won't work in Spain. A friend of our's did that and is now kicking himself becuase with a cheap, approx. 30 euro TDT box (terrestrial/digital/tv) it would have worked perfectly. DOH!!! But to be honest, aside from certain english edibles which may not be readily available where you're going (where is that?!) there's really nothing you'll want for. - luckily my parents bring be over suitcases full of english teabags and marmite for me as where I am, they're a little difficult to find....and do bring the wheelbarrow. They come in right handy!
> 
> Tallulah.x



I´ve never had a problem with foodstuff cos there´s an Iceland/waitrose in Fuengirola and Supersol, Mercadona and Carrefour which are the Spanish supermarkets have most of the popular British things.

Trying to think of what I wish I´d bought????? plug adaptors!!!! We didnt have anywhere hear enough of those - you know the things, turning a 3 pin plug into a spanish 2 pin!!!! and Spanish houses dont have enough power sockets so those extension lead things you plug in that have several sockets on them (sorry dunno what they´re called )

I also wish we´de brought our hoover, cos the spanish dont seem to go in for those, they´re more into sweeping, which although is probably more effective on tiled floors, you cant beat a hoover for getting into those corners lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

oh yeah, and Vicks Vaporub, Olbas Oil, Dettol and half a pound of sherbet lemons!!!


Tallulah.xx


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> I´ve never had a problem with foodstuff cos there´s an Iceland/waitrose in Fuengirola and Supersol, Mercadona and Carrefour which are the Spanish supermarkets have most of the popular British things.
> 
> Trying to think of what I wish I´d bought????? plug adaptors!!!! We didnt have anywhere hear enough of those - you know the things, turning a 3 pin plug into a spanish 2 pin!!!! and Spanish houses dont have enough power sockets so those extension lead things you plug in that have several sockets on them (sorry dunno what they´re called )
> 
> I also wish we´de brought our hoover, cos the spanish dont seem to go in for those, they´re more into sweeping, which although is probably more effective on tiled floors, you cant beat a hoover for getting into those corners lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


morning jo


----------



## owdoggy

jkchawner said:


> dont forget your stock of daddies sauce !
> 
> i wont leave home without it !
> 
> View attachment 585


Not a really a sauce man mesel ........ maybe a bit'o'tomato.
Food isn't an issue with us really as we're not picky eaters ............. we'll eat what's going 
Apart from snails I don't think there's anything we've tried in various countries that I can say we really disliked.
Easily pleased see


Doggy


----------



## jkchawner

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> oh yeah, and Vicks Vaporub, Olbas Oil, Dettol and half a pound of sherbet lemons!!!
> 
> 
> Tallulah.xx


morning tallulah


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> morning jo


Good morning Shawn! I like the multi coloured rubber gloves, is that a different colour for different "jobs" lol ????

Jo xx


----------



## owdoggy

jkchawner said:


> oh no im having a vision of you all on the way there !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 586


Aye, it'll probably be summat like that


Doggy


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> Good morning Shawn! I like the multi coloured rubber gloves, is that a different colour for different "jobs" lol ????
> 
> Jo xx


its up to the user !!!!!!


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> morning tallulah


Hello you!!

Nice pint(s) last night?


----------



## owdoggy

jojo said:


> I´ve never had a problem with foodstuff cos there´s an Iceland/waitrose in Fuengirola and Supersol, Mercadona and Carrefour which are the Spanish supermarkets have most of the popular British things.
> 
> Trying to think of what I wish I´d bought????? plug adaptors!!!! We didnt have anywhere hear enough of those - you know the things, turning a 3 pin plug into a spanish 2 pin!!!! and Spanish houses dont have enough power sockets so those extension lead things you plug in that have several sockets on them (sorry dunno what they´re called )
> 
> I also wish we´de brought our hoover, cos the spanish dont seem to go in for those, they´re more into sweeping, which although is probably more effective on tiled floors, you cant beat a hoover for getting into those corners lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Aye, that's a point, we'll maybe get a few more lecky adaptors. Hoover will be in there as well
Ta for that.

Doggy


----------



## jkchawner

owdoggy said:


> Aye, it'll probably be summat like that
> 
> 
> Doggy













bring a hover over for jo will you


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> I´ve never had a problem with foodstuff cos there´s an Iceland/waitrose in Fuengirola and Supersol, Mercadona and Carrefour which are the Spanish supermarkets have most of the popular British things.
> 
> Trying to think of what I wish I´d bought????? plug adaptors!!!! We didnt have anywhere hear enough of those - you know the things, turning a 3 pin plug into a spanish 2 pin!!!! and Spanish houses dont have enough power sockets so those extension lead things you plug in that have several sockets on them (sorry dunno what they´re called )
> 
> I also wish we´de brought our hoover, cos the spanish dont seem to go in for those, they´re more into sweeping, which although is probably more effective on tiled floors, you cant beat a hoover for getting into those corners lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


You're lucky in the South you lot - we're fortunate if we can find a tin of Heinz baked beans here in our Carrefour! Unless a trip to Corte Ingles is called for....stock up on the mint sauce/pickles then.


And change the bloody plugs on everything that doesn't have the three pins on the transformer! You're a handy lass I'm sure!!!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## owdoggy

jkchawner said:


> View attachment 587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bring a hover over for jo will you


Aye, nae bother. I'm sure there's a bit more space on the top


Doggy


----------



## jkchawner

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hello you!!
> 
> Nice pint(s) last night?



er you could say that !!!!









mind u i werent that bad at least i dident have sex with a car on the way home !











or did i


----------



## owdoggy

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> And change the bloody plugs on everything that doesn't have the three pins on the transformer! You're a handy lass I'm sure!!!
> 
> Tallulah.xx


I'm a sparky by trade & I'm not going to. What happens if we want to go back to the uk? ............... I'll have to change them back again ................. twice the work

It's a man thing


Doggy


----------



## Tallulah

owdoggy said:


> I'm a sparky by trade & I'm not going to. What happens if we want to go back to the uk? ............... I'll have to change them back again ................. twice the work
> 
> It's a man thing
> 
> 
> Doggy



It's a man thing .... read lazy tykes!

And you won't want to go back!

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo

owdoggy said:


> I'm a sparky by trade & I'm not going to. What happens if we want to go back to the uk? ............... I'll have to change them back again ................. twice the work
> 
> It's a man thing
> 
> 
> Doggy


Lazy ******, typical man!! At least make sure you have enough adaptors, we had some serious arguments when I had to unplug his laptop to use my hair dryer!! ... and as for the kettle, coffee maker and toaster....

Jo x


----------



## owdoggy

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> It's a man thing .... read lazy tykes!
> 
> And you won't want to go back!
> 
> Tallulah.xx


Women can be so cruel sometimes



Doggy


----------



## jkchawner

right got to clean the dam parrot out catch you all in a bit if the little bleeder aint attacked me that is african grey bits hurt ouch


----------



## Tallulah

owdoggy said:


> Women can be so cruel sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


I'm actually being rather nice to you !! I'm encouraging you to bring your wheelbarrow at least!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I'm actually being rather nice to you !! I'm encouraging you to bring your wheelbarrow at least!!!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Very true. I stand corrected ................. yet again!



Doggy


----------



## SteveHall

A sense of humour - don't leave home without it!


----------



## XTreme

A functioning brain does help as well!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> A functioning brain does help as well!



hhhhm, I didnt bring one and I´m gettingt on ok!?

Jo


----------



## SteveHall

XTreeme I know a lot of expats who left their hearts in San Francisco and their brains in Gatwick.


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> hhhhm, I didnt bring one and I´m gettingt on ok!?
> 
> Jo


But you got your looks Jo.....very few are blessed with the glamour that you have.


----------



## XTreme

SteveHall said:


> XTreeme I know a lot of expats who left their turds in San Francisco


Too much information there Steve!


----------



## SteveHall

XTreeme I WROTE 

XTreeme I know a lot of expats who left their hearts in San Francisco and their brains in Gatwick. 

H.e.a.r.t.s. 

I did not mention donkeys


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> XTreeme I WROTE
> 
> XTreeme I know a lot of expats who left their hearts in San Francisco and their brains in Gatwick.
> 
> H.e.a.r.t.s.
> 
> I did not mention donkeys



Theres only one "E" in extrEme!!  

Hey, a donkey has appeared in the field opposite my house today!

Jo


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Theres only one "E" in extrEme!!
> 
> Hey, a donkey has appeared in the field opposite my house today!
> 
> Jo


Get some photos Jo.....this site needs more donkeys rather than asses!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Get some photos Jo.....this site needs more donkeys rather than asses!


Aaah, well this is where a functioning brain would come in handy, cos I dont know how to transfer photos from my phone to my PC !

Back to the thread. Dont forget to bring your swimmies!! The temperatures cranking up here now! In fact I think I may go and dip a toe in the swimming pool!!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> Aaah, well this is where a functioning brain would come in handy, cos I dont know how to transfer photos from my phone to my PC !
> 
> Back to the thread. Dont forget to bring your swimmies!! The temperatures cranking up here now! In fact I think I may go and dip a toe in the swimming pool!!!
> 
> Jo xxxxx


watch out theres an oap about


----------



## owdoggy

Hmmm.............. sense of humour not a problem, functioning brain? ............ er............



Doggy


----------



## jkchawner

owdoggy said:


> Hmmm.............. sense of humour not a problem, functioning brain? ............ er............
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy



slap


----------



## owdoggy

jkchawner said:


> slap





The other worry is how much of the garage I can cram into the van (with the bike & all the music gear), I mean, clothes & other luxuries are fine if you have the space but you have to get your priorities right



Doggy


----------



## jojo

owdoggy said:


> The other worry is how much of the garage I can cram into the van (with the bike & all the music gear), I mean, clothes & other luxuries are fine if you have the space but you have to get your priorities right
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy



er.... hold on, you could sell most of that garage stuff on ebay, I bet you dont need your music gear - I had all that nonsense with my OH, he tried to insist on bringing, amps, PAs, speaker cabs, guitars, footpedals, blah.... and I think we had a Harley Fatboy in there somewhere too, oh and two classic cars!!! in case he needed them????? ..... !!!

Otherwise its either two trips or two vans!!!! Afterall Mrs Doggie will need plenty of wardrobe space lol

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme

Your husband's got a Harley Jo? Is he gay?


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Your husband's got a Harley Jo? Is he gay?



good question !!?? Nah, it was a friends who wanted us to keep it in our garage and dragged his heels about taking it away when we moved!!!! I quite liked it actually, I used to be a bit of a biker chick in my younger days 


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> good question !!?? Nah, it was a friends who wanted us to keep it in our garage and dragged his heels about taking it away when we moved!!!! I quite liked it actually, I used to be a bit of a biker chick in my younger days
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Your hubbies got gay mates now? This is very disturbing news!

You were a biker chick.....and a nurse? 

How do you feel about Yamaha's?


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> How do you feel about Yamaha's?



Only if its an FZR 1000 R X-UP. vrrrrooomm vrrrrooooooooooooommmmmmm


----------



## XTreme

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Only if its an FZR 1000 R X-UP. vrrrrooomm vrrrrooooooooooooommmmmmm


Another biker chick? 

Steve Hall may as well forget it now and stick to kerb crawling outside the senior citizens hall.


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> How do you feel about Yamaha's?


Nah, jap crap!!! 

Jo


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> Another biker chick?
> 
> Steve Hall may as well forget it now and stick to kerb crawling outside the senior citizens hall.


Mmmm...the OH's ....a man in leather....does it every time!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Mmmm...the OH's ....a man in leather....does it every time!
> 
> Tallulah.x


what like this ?


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Another biker chick?
> 
> Steve Hall may as well forget it now and stick to kerb crawling outside the senior citizens hall.



Steve may like biker chicks ?????

Jo xx


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> what like this ?
> View attachment 591



My husband told me he was working in his shop and playing in a band in the evenings???????????????? 


Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> what like this ?
> View attachment 591


Altogether now..."YMCA"

You are so on a gay thing today....leave those dodgy websites alone!!!

Nah - something a bit more manly please!


Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Altogether now..."YMCA"
> 
> You are so on a gay thing today....leave those dodgy websites alone!!!
> 
> Nah - something a bit more manly please!
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x


ok this will set your heart alight









i no i needed a shave but hey were not all perfect


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> My husband told me he was working in his shop and playing in a band in the evenings????????????????
> 
> 
> Jo xx


 thats what u think


----------



## Tallulah

jkchawner said:


> ok this will set your heart alight
> 
> View attachment 592
> 
> 
> i no i needed a shave but hey were not all perfect


Well now we're cooking with gas, Shaunie!


----------



## jkchawner

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Well now we're cooking with gas, Shaunie!



catch u lataz


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> Another biker chick?
> 
> Steve Hall may as well forget it now and stick to kerb crawling outside the senior citizens hall.


What bike you got then Xtreme?


----------



## Tallulah

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> What bike you got then Xtreme?






er....ever feel like you're talking to yourself??!?!!?


----------



## XTreme

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> What bike you got then Xtreme?


I change them every year.....at the moment it's an XJ600 Yam as a workhorse........last year TDM850 Yam......etc etc.


----------



## Tallulah

Ever done the TT course, IOM?


----------



## XTreme

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Ever done the TT course, IOM?


Never been there Tallulah! Been saying since 71 that I have to go.....but never got there. Doubt I ever will now!


----------



## Tallulah

XTreme said:


> Never been there Tallulah! Been saying since 71 that I have to go.....but never got there. Doubt I ever will now!


Don't give up dreaming the dream!

OH had a whale of a time over there with his mates....of course, marriage and children, etc - nagging and nerves set it, BIG time. (Well my nagging and nerves!)


Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy

Ah, the TT. I've had some mad times over there

To get back on track (pardon the pun) I'm just wondering if we should've hired a 7.5 tonner 'cos I asked the same "what to bring" question on a couple of other forums & the general consensus is that we bring the whole house!

I don't know if it'll actually see the light of day but the plan is to make a video (just camcorder not proper gear .....can't afford that!) of the whole move start to finish and I'm going to call it "The not so long way down & slightly to the left a bit"


Doggy


----------



## jojo

owdoggy said:


> Ah, the TT. I've had some mad times over there
> 
> To get back on track (pardon the pun) I'm just wondering if we should've hired a 7.5 tonner 'cos I asked the same "what to bring" question on a couple of other forums & the general consensus is that we bring the whole house!
> 
> I don't know if it'll actually see the light of day but the plan is to make a video (just camcorder not proper gear .....can't afford that!) of the whole move start to finish and I'm going to call it "The not so long way down & slightly to the left a bit"
> 
> 
> Doggy



When we moved over here, the best thing we hired was a skip!!! I found it a good time to have a real clear out! The rest of the stuff we boxed up. However, we had the added advantage of not only keeping our UK house (so we filled the loft with that stuff you just cant throw away), but my husband goes back there to work regularly (most of the damn time!!), so I could put in requests for anything I´d left behind.

Jo


----------



## owdoggy

jojo said:


> When we moved over here, the best thing we hired was a skip!!! I found it a good time to have a real clear out! The rest of the stuff we boxed up. However, we had the added advantage of not only keeping our UK house (so we filled the loft with that stuff you just cant throw away), but my husband goes back there to work regularly (most of the damn time!!), so I could put in requests for anything I´d left behind.
> 
> Jo


We've been through the hoy out stage so what's left is to go. The advantage is that we're renting the house to friends of ours who're pretty laid back about anything we have to leave behind so that's not a problem. I just thought that the van I've rented would be big enough but now I'm beginning to wonder
There's only one way to find out of course!


Doggy


----------



## jojo

owdoggy said:


> We've been through the hoy out stage so what's left is to go. The advantage is that we're renting the house to friends of ours who're pretty laid back about anything we have to leave behind so that's not a problem. I just thought that the van I've rented would be big enough but now I'm beginning to wonder
> There's only one way to find out of course!
> 
> 
> Doggy


top tip(learnt from experience!): You and mrs Doggy must try not to have too many arguments as you´re forcing a quart into a pint pot!!!

...and make sure you have internet access at this end, we all wanna know how you get on and how it all pans out!!!???

Jo xx


----------



## owdoggy

jojo said:


> top tip(learnt from experience!): You and mrs Doggy must try not to have too many arguments as you´re forcing a quart into a pint pot!!!
> 
> ...and make sure you have internet access at this end, we all wanna know how you get on and how it all pans out!!!???
> 
> Jo xx


We never argue now 'cos the few times we've tried it I've always lost

To be serious for a mo', truth be known I've done a bit in my working life but nowhere near as much as Sue who has worked her socks off for the NHS for over thirty years and now deserves a bit of the good life so as far as I'm concerned as long as she's happy then I'm happy. 
That must be why the wierdo chimney plant pot thingies are going in the van .................. I've never understood gardeners

Internet access is up & running at the place we're going to so we'll keep you up to date with all our mistakes


Doggy


----------



## jojo

owdoggy said:


> We never argue now 'cos the few times we've tried it I've always lost
> 
> To be serious for a mo', truth be known I've done a bit in my working life but nowhere near as much as Sue who has worked her socks off for the NHS for over thirty years and now deserves a bit of the good life so as far as I'm concerned as long as she's happy then I'm happy.
> That must be why the wierdo chimney plant pot thingies are going in the van .................. I've never understood gardeners
> 
> Internet access is up & running at the place we're going to so we'll keep you up to date with all our mistakes
> 
> 
> Doggy


AAAAGGGHHH, I used to work for the NHS when I was in the UK.... SHE DID 30 YEARS???? AAAAAGGGHH!!!! 

If you´re bringing plants they can be a bit of a problem at customs, dont ask me why??? (someone may tell you on here?) but they, for whatever reason attract attention and sometimes need to be checked, so make sure they´re near the door

Jo xx


----------



## owdoggy

jojo said:


> AAAAGGGHHH, I used to work for the NHS when I was in the UK.... SHE DID 30 YEARS???? AAAAAGGGHH!!!!
> 
> If you´re bringing plants they can be a bit of a problem at customs, dont ask me why??? (someone may tell you on here?) but they, for whatever reason attract attention and sometimes need to be checked, so make sure they´re near the door
> 
> Jo xx


I think it's just the bonny pots but you never know so ta for that.



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah

owdoggy said:


> I think it's just the bonny pots but you never know so ta for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


Take your pots! I really miss mine, thought we wouldn't have enough space in the lorry - had collected some real beautiful terracotta pots over the years, so the garden back in the UK was a picture. Decided to leave them with my parents (so now their postage stamp looks like Kew Gardens) and my porches here look so bare now! And the garden centre prices to replace them have risen so much over the years  whereas they used to be really cheap for stuff like that. Still, nothing like starting from scratch I suppose.

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme

owdoggy said:


> cos I asked the same "what to bring" question on a couple of other forums & the general consensus is that we bring the whole house!


Asking questions on other forums? You need to wise up doggy.

Just be careful who you take advice from.....there's thousands of people out there who threw money into offplan cos some jackass recommended it on forums some years back. Now they're paying the price!

Many of these places are full of people who are either not in Spain or blundering around over here "bigging themselves up" while scavenging from dustbins.

IMO......there's no better person to take advice from on any forum than Steve Hall.

Sure, he looks like a dork with a bad wig, and his obsessive coffee scrounging is very disturbing indeed......but for knowing what's going down in the _real world_ you won't find anybody better. And that is high praise coming from me.

Don't bother asking him about how to pull birds though.......cos he couldn't get laid if he was a pimp in a whorehouse!


----------



## Seb*

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Take your pots! I really miss mine, thought we wouldn't have enough space in the lorry


Lorry? I wish I had a lorry. we're busy packing all our stuff now and when I see the boxes I feel slightly sick  I have to get everything in our Citroen estate car plus a dog and the missus.



> had collected some real beautiful terracotta pots over the years,
> And the garden centre prices to replace them have risen so much over the years  whereas they used to be really cheap for stuff like that.


It really got so expensive? Damn it, I was hoping for some cheap pots and ceramics for our house and garden. In the past my family always brought loads of that stuff back home after our spain holidays, ok that's like 20 years ago ...


Sebastian

PS: 11 DAYS!


----------



## jojo

XTreme said:


> Asking questions on other forums? You need to wise up doggy.
> 
> Just be careful who you take advice from.....there's thousands of people out there who threw money into offplan cos some jackass recommended it on forums some years back. Now they're paying the price!
> 
> Many of these places are full of people who are either not in Spain or blundering around over here "bigging themselves up" while scavenging from dustbins.
> 
> IMO......there's no better person to take advice from on any forum than Steve Hall.
> 
> Sure, he looks like a dork with a bad wig, and his obsessive coffee scrounging is very disturbing indeed......but for knowing what's going down in the _real world_ you won't find anybody better. And that is high praise coming from me.
> 
> Don't bother asking him about how to pull birds though.......cos he couldn't get laid if he was a pimp in a whorehouse!



PMSL!! Careful Extreme, that was nearly a compliment!!!!! ....well you went back to form on the last couple of paragraphs 

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose

Not sure about the rest of Spain, but in Galicia, Bayonet light bulbs are practically non existent and if they order a 60w standard bulb specially for you, it'll cost 3 or 4 times the normal screw on fitting they use here.

Heads up then, bringing lamps from the UK?! - bring a shed load of bulbs of all the types you're likely to need.


----------



## jojo

Xose said:


> Not sure about the rest of Spain, but in Galicia, Bayonet light bulbs are practically non existent and if they order a 60w standard bulb specially for you, it'll cost 3 or 4 times the normal screw on fitting they use here.
> 
> Heads up then, bringing lamps from the UK?! - bring a shed load of bulbs of all the types you're likely to need.



Oh yes, good point Xose, I forgot about that one. We brought a load of table lamps which are fine until the bulbs blow. They only seem to sell screw-in in spain

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah

Seb* said:


> Lorry? I wish I had a lorry. we're busy packing all our stuff now and when I see the boxes I feel slightly sick  I have to get everything in our Citroen estate car plus a dog and the missus.
> 
> 
> 
> It really got so expensive? Damn it, I was hoping for some cheap pots and ceramics for our house and garden. In the past my family always brought loads of that stuff back home after our spain holidays, ok that's like 20 years ago ...
> 
> 
> Sebastian
> 
> PS: 11 DAYS!



We had to bring a lorry! And then the mpv was loaded up with stuff, with just about enough room for me, hubby, 3 kids and a dog! Typical woman - can't throw anything away Besides, we were doing a complete move - selling our house in UK and building here in Spain and didn't/couldn't sell all our stuff and buy new here. God, remember me in floods of tears on the floor in our garage, going through boxes of the kids old baby clothes and toys - yep, they're still with us here! God, all this talking of moving is bringing it all back to me now, the excitement, the fear, the nerves, the tears, saying goodbye....

Good luck - 10 days to go now!!!

Tallulah.x


----------



## owdoggy

XTreme said:


> Asking questions on other forums? You need to wise up doggy.
> 
> Just be careful who you take advice from.....there's thousands of people out there who threw money into offplan cos some jackass recommended it on forums some years back. Now they're paying the price!
> 
> Many of these places are full of people who are either not in Spain or blundering around over here "bigging themselves up" while scavenging from dustbins.
> 
> IMO......there's no better person to take advice from on any forum than Steve Hall.
> 
> Sure, he looks like a dork with a bad wig, and his obsessive coffee scrounging is very disturbing indeed......but for knowing what's going down in the _real world_ you won't find anybody better. And that is high praise coming from me.
> 
> Don't bother asking him about how to pull birds though.......cos he couldn't get laid if he was a pimp in a whorehouse!


We get as much info as possible & then it's down to us to decide which is good and which is bollox.

So far so good



Doggy


----------



## Tallulah

Morning doggy!

How long to go now?

Tallulah.x


----------



## Seb*

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Besides, we were doing a complete move - selling our house in UK and building here in Spain and didn't/couldn't sell all our stuff and buy new here. God, remember me in floods of tears on the floor in our garage, going through boxes of the kids old baby clothes and toys - yep, they're still with us here! God, all this talking of moving is bringing it all back to me now, the excitement, the fear, the nerves, the tears, saying goodbye....
> 
> Good luck - 10 days to go now!!!


We're quite lucky in that area. The villa is already completely furnished, so we only have to bring our personal things, computers and some luxury items, but still have to sort out quite a lot. And it's a shame that we have to leave our furnitures back. We're already fighting what to leave and what to take. Worst thing is that we won't know how much room we have until I pack the car and the mountain of boxes, bags and items grows by the day. I really want to get over with it now, can't stand the unknown any longer.


Sebastian


----------



## Tallulah

Seb* said:


> We're quite lucky in that area. The villa is already completely furnished, so we only have to bring our personal things, computers and some luxury items, but still have to sort out quite a lot. And it's a shame that we have to leave our furnitures back. We're already fighting what to leave and what to take. Worst thing is that we won't know how much room we have until I pack the car and the mountain of boxes, bags and items grows by the day. I really want to get over with it now, can't stand the unknown any longer.
> 
> 
> Sebastian


Are you on a trial thing then, just trying it out for a while?

Tallulah.x


----------



## Seb*

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Are you on a trial thing then, just trying it out for a while?
> 
> Tallulah.x


Well we're planning roughly for a year, if we should absolutely dislike it (not likely but who knows?), we will move on and try Germany for some years or go back to the UK. If we like it, and I'm very positive that we'll do (actually im determined to make it work), we're planning for as long as possible. We're selling our property in the UK though and that way all our things will be in Spain, everything we can't take with us will be lost 

As I already mentioned in another thread, we're quite lucky with our living conditions. The villa belongs to my family for over 30 years now, so there are no excessive costs for rent or mortgage, so no massive risks involved for us.


----------



## jojo

Seb* said:


> Well we're planning roughly for a year, if we should absolutely dislike it (not likely but who knows?), we will move on and try Germany for some years or go back to the UK. If we like it, and I'm very positive that we'll do (actually im determined to make it work), we're planning for as long as possible. We're selling our property in the UK though and that way all our things will be in Spain, everything we can't take with us will be lost
> 
> As I already mentioned in another thread, we're quite lucky with our living conditions. The villa belongs to my family for over 30 years now, so there are no excessive costs for rent or mortgage, so no massive risks involved for us.


Not burning your bridges then Seb lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Seb*

jojo said:


> Not burning your bridges then Seb lol
> 
> Jo xxx


Well family, friends and infrastructure is still here, coming back wouldnt be a big push really


----------



## Tallulah

Seb* said:


> Well we're planning roughly for a year, if we should absolutely dislike it (not likely but who knows?), we will move on and try Germany for some years or go back to the UK. If we like it, and I'm very positive that we'll do (actually im determined to make it work), we're planning for as long as possible. We're selling our property in the UK though and that way all our things will be in Spain, everything we can't take with us will be lost
> 
> As I already mentioned in another thread, we're quite lucky with our living conditions. The villa belongs to my family for over 30 years now, so there are no excessive costs for rent or mortgage, so no massive risks involved for us.


We've been here for four years now and I haven't been back to the UK once....and am fast losing any desire/inclination to even pop over for a visit! Mind you, with the amount of friends and family wanting to stay at "Hotel Tallulah" we get to see pretty much everyone the same, if not more so now!!


Oh, are you the ones who were looking at self-sufficiency/growing your own veg on a previous thread? Well, all the best, it appears you're in a luckier position than most. 

Tallulah.x


----------



## Seb*

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Mind you, with the amount of friends and family wanting to stay at "Hotel Tallulah" we get to see pretty much everyone the same, if not more so now!!


Tell me about it. The first people already invited themselves including flight bookings, they are coming in june lol 




> Oh, are you the ones who were looking at self-sufficiency/growing your own veg on a previous thread? Well, all the best, it appears you're in a luckier position than most.


That would be us then  Yeah we feel really lucky and privileged.

Seb


----------



## jojo

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> with the amount of friends and family wanting to stay at "Hotel Tallulah" we get to see pretty much everyone the same, if not more so now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallulah.x



yes "Hotel Jojo´s" somewhat too busy as well!! those immortal words "So where are you taking us today Jo" AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!!! Sadly Im too polite to say "Hire a car and f*** off for the day will you!!!"

I hope none of my visitors read this lol 

Jo


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> those immortal words "So where are you taking us today Jo" AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!!! Sadly Im too polite to say "Hire a car and f*** off for the day will you!!!"


I think you'll just have to PM Steve and be straight with him Jo!


----------



## SteveHall

XTreme - (1) I have two pefectly good homes in Spain and (2) I have never been to Jojo's house. That said, if she (or anybody else) would like to drive me around those offers would always be gratefully accepted. I have reasons to be in Torrevieja. Madrid, Valencia, Barcelona, Villarreal, Pamplona and Torrox in the coming weeks.


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> XTreme - (1) I have two pefectly good homes in Spain and (2) I have never been to Jojo's house. That said, if she (or anybody else) would like to drive me around those offers would always be gratefully accepted. I have reasons to be in Torrevieja. Madrid, Valencia, Barcelona, Villarreal, Pamplona and Torrox in the coming weeks.


Steve, if you´re any good with a mop and bucket, you´re more than welcome to come round here and help me get my "hotel" ready!! I have lots of visitors due over the coming weeks! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo

jojo said:


> Steve, if you´re any good with a mop and bucket, you´re more than welcome to come round here and help me get my "hotel" ready!! I have lots of visitors due over the coming weeks!
> 
> Jo xxxx


I´ve left myself wide open for "comments" writing that I havent ! 

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme

jojo said:


> Steve, if you´re any good with a mop


Not even someone as gormless as Steve could miss that!


----------



## XTreme

SteveHall said:


> I have reasons to be in Torrevieja. Madrid, Valencia, Barcelona, Villarreal, Pamplona and Torrox in the coming weeks.


Well I hope you're dropping my name into all these meetings Steve.


----------



## SteveHall

Oh yes, I could.


----------



## SteveHall

XTreme said:


> Well I hope you're dropping my name into all these meetings Steve.


"You are always on my mind" Elvis. 

Pamplona and Villarreal are actually Osasuna and Villarreal v Málaga! 

Hope we can meet up at Torrox - you could actually do so good for the Spanish community. NO; you cannot bring a donkey to offer donkey rides on the beach. Mmmmm, maybe, just maybe. I have an idea.


----------



## XTreme

SteveHall said:


> Hope we can meet up at Torrox - you could actually do so good for the Spanish community. NO; you cannot bring a donkey to offer donkey rides on the beach. Mmmmm, maybe, just maybe. I have an idea.


This sounds Mission Impossible stuff!


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> yes "Hotel Jojo´s" somewhat too busy as well!! those immortal words "So where are you taking us today Jo" AAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHH!!! Sadly Im too polite to say "Hire a car and f*** off for the day will you!!!"
> 
> I hope none of my visitors read this lol
> 
> Jo


Amen to that, Jojo!!! You're expected to be chef, chauffeur, housekeeper, entertainments manager (and yes Shaun, I have uniforms for all those!!!)

Be nice if they even offered to contribute - but you're lucky if you get a beer down the bar when you're out for a stroll!! "oh, how lovely, cheap flights, lovely place to stay.....cheeky ******s!"

Then you need a holiday afterwards yourselves

They could do something useful while they're here - there's plenty of building work around the garden - I'll even supply the tea and bacon butties....any offers?!

Think I'll have to review my rates and then look into a website

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Amen to that, Jojo!!! You're expected to be chef, chauffeur, housekeeper, entertainments manager (and yes Shaun, I have uniforms for all those!!!)
> 
> Be nice if they even offered to contribute - but you're lucky if you get a beer down the bar when you're out for a stroll!! "oh, how lovely, cheap flights, lovely place to stay.....cheeky ******s!"
> 
> Then you need a holiday afterwards yourselves
> 
> They could do something useful while they're here - there's plenty of building work around the garden - I'll even supply the tea and bacon butties....any offers?!
> 
> Think I'll have to review my rates and then look into a website
> 
> Tallulah.x


.... not to mention the pre-arrival washing of sheets, bed making, cleaning, extra shopping... 

The worst thing is when they get here and it rains!!! what the hell do you do with them???? and sadly that seem to happen to me nearly everytime, in fact my friend always asks me if I´ve got visitors when it rains!

Oh dear, arent we "grumpy old women"!!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall

Yes......he says diving for cover


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> Yes......he says diving for cover


oi you! We're not old!! Typical man. We're over worked and under appreciated.


Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall

OK, My_Name_Is_Taliban - I admit you are not as old as PasaNada. NOBODY is as old as she is but you should be pleased that you are not Jenny No Mates!!


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> OK, My_Name_Is_Taliban - I admit you are not as old as PasaNada. NOBODY is as old as she is but you should be pleased that you are not Jenny No Mates!!



My_Name_Is_Taliban?!?? LOL!!!! And don't be so harsh on yourself Steve, even if you're always "scrounging coffees"


----------



## SteveHall

That is a VICIOUS rumour put around by the Donkey Man. I think perhaps once maybe and probably because I was on my mobile that Jojo may have been kind enough to offer me a coffee! I am being hung out to dry for a lousy cortado - lovely that it was that somebody bought it for me.


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> That is a VICIOUS rumour put around by the Donkey Man. I think perhaps once maybe and probably because I was on my mobile that Jojo may have been kind enough to offer me a coffee! I am being hung out to dry for a lousy cortado - lovely that it was that somebody bought it for me.


we'll be feeling sorry for you in a mo!

And besides, you're the one who should be splashing out for coffee - enough money for a racehorse, indeed. Why you still single? Ah yes, hanging out for La Obregon!

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall

.....or Natasha Verbeke. Ana has not called me back so I may have to fall in lust with Natasha.

Why am I still single? Workaholic? Doesn't suffer women lightly? A nasty rash? Too many T-shirts with too many blood stains? Too particular "I am a Rock, I am an island"..... 

I was just thinking the other day that there were only two women IRL that I have fancied in the past six months or so. Both are married. Life!


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> .....or Natasha Verbeke. Ana has not called me back so I may have to fall in lust with Natasha.
> 
> Why am I still single? Workaholic? Doesn't suffer women lightly? A nasty rash? Too many T-shirts with too many blood stains? Too particular "I am a Rock, I am an island".....
> 
> I was just thinking the other day that there were only two women IRL that I have fancied in the past six months or so. Both are married. Life!


IRL? What's that...I'm crap on this abbreviation thingies!

Too much work and no play makes Stevie a dull boy. Besides, Ana would only wear you out and you couldn't afford to keep her in plastic surgery!!!

Two women you fancy you say....Jojo - fancy a guess?!?!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Two women you fancy you say....Jojo - fancy a guess?!?!
> 
> Tallulah.x


um ??? Are these actresses he lusts after married???? So who are these married ladies Steve?????=?

And yes, what does IRL mean??

Jo


----------



## SteveHall

In real life 

"I could not possibly comment" and "If I told you I would have to kill you"


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> In real life
> 
> "I could not possibly comment" and "If I told you I would have to kill you"


Of course, In real life! Well I guess the question is do either of these women feel the same about you? and how big and scary are their husbands!!!!!!

JO xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall

Guess I will never find out - I know the rules 

"The winner takes it all, the loser gets xxxx all" (With apologies to Abba!) 

Another object of my lust over 30 years Frida!


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Guess I will never find out - I know the rules
> 
> "The winner takes it all, the loser gets xxxx all" (With apologies to Abba!)
> 
> Another object of my lust over 30 years Frida!


Most men lusted over Agneta, wasnt her bum voted the sexiest in the world????

I´m sure if you asked em, you´d find out!!!!!!


jo xxx


----------



## jojo

.......hey, were turning this thread into an "dear agony aunt" page!!!!

Jo


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> Most men lusted over Agneta, wasnt her bum voted the sexiest in the world????
> 
> I´m sure if you asked em, you´d find out!!!!!!
> 
> 
> jo xxx


always had dirty thought about the mother in laws bum slowley being toasted over a barbicue myself but hey thats men for u


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> .......hey, were turning this thread into an "dear agony aunt" page!!!!
> 
> Jo


hey Jojo. You been bit quiet today - been busy yourself?

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> hey Jojo. You been bit quiet today - been busy yourself?
> 
> Tallulah.x


Yes, my friends 16 yo daughter and her friend arrived today!!!! So I´ve been entertaining LOL  They leave on Friday!

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall

I have better taste than the transparent charms of Ms Faltskog. Frida had a tragic start to life - Lebensborn child - and was always the object of my lust after Brighton 74. 

I am a huge Abba fan in fact I am not sure my taste in music has moved on since the 70s! I defy anybody to commit suicide to "Dancing Queen" or "The Eagle" ....sheer gems! 

Perhaps I go and watch Mama Mia before I call it a day. " I still recall,,,,," They went to Paris in the song I went to Amersfoort. (Not quite as romantic!)

"I can still recall
Our last summer
I still see it all
Walks along the Seine
Laughing in the rain
Our last summer
Memories that remain"


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> I have better taste than the transparent charms of Ms Faltskog. Frida had a tragic start to life - Lebensborn child - and was always the object of my lust after Brighton 74.
> 
> I am a huge Abba fan in fact I am not sure my taste in music has moved on since the 70s! I defy anybody to commit suicide to "Dancing Queen" or "The Eagle" ....sheer gems!
> 
> Perhaps I go and watch Mama Mia before I call it a day. " I still recall,,,,," They went to Paris in the song I went to Amersfoort. (Not quite as romantic!)
> 
> "I can still recall
> Our last summer
> I still see it all
> Walks along the Seine
> Laughing in the rain
> Our last summer
> Memories that remain"




Aw Steve, you're getting all nostalgic and romantic on us! Bless!.... So I ask you in all sincerity...

Chiquitita tell me what's wrong?!?


Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall

jkchawner said:


> always had dirty thought about the mother in laws bum slowley being toasted over a barbicue myself but hey thats men for u



I would not have cared what part of her was being toasted. A walking example for a female compulsory euthanasia prospect.


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> I have better taste than the transparent charms of Ms Faltskog. Frida had a tragic start to life - Lebensborn child - and was always the object of my lust after Brighton 74.
> 
> I am a huge Abba fan in fact I am not sure my taste in music has moved on since the 70s! I defy anybody to commit suicide to "Dancing Queen" or "The Eagle" ....sheer gems!
> 
> Perhaps I go and watch Mama Mia before I call it a day. " I still recall,,,,," They went to Paris in the song I went to Amersfoort. (Not quite as romantic!)
> 
> "I can still recall
> Our last summer
> I still see it all
> Walks along the Seine
> Laughing in the rain
> Our last summer
> Memories that remain"


Do you know, for once I think I might be even sadder than you Steve. I have every record that Abba ever recorded!!!!!!! Whats the name of the game?? My favourite!

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall

Classics all: Dancing Queen, The Eagle, I Have a Dream, Last Summer

Less favourite - the "boppy ones" Gimme, Gimme, Gimme, Mama Mia, Waterloo 


Ahhh, I see the DVD being slipped in.


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> Do you know, for once I think I might be even sadder than you Steve. I have every record that Abba ever recorded!!!!!!! Whats the name of the game?? My favourite!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Oh shoot, better bring it back to thread before someone complains. Er....bring your Abba collection with you?!!


----------



## SteveHall

Who was that fat English comedian - Mel Smith - ??? always did a double act with the slightly gormless dark haired guy (Rhyss?)? Anyway they did a CLASSIC take-off of Abba - a whole story made up of lines from their songs - put together in a very racy way! Classic Comedy!


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> Who was that fat English comedian - Mel Smith - ??? always did a double act with the slightly gormless dark haired guy (Rhyss?)? Anyway they did a CLASSIC take-off of Abba - a whole story made up of lines from their songs - put together in a very racy way! Classic Comedy!



Griff Rhys Jones. You'll have to you-tube it and post the link! I can't quite imagine you singing along to Abba, Steve, but it's making me smile 

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall

MNIT, I am only put on this planet to make women happy. My ex's water boiler blew up today and she called to ask me to pay for a new one. Only 2,000 euros... the fact that I still have not got the last two Christmases' presents nor last year's birthday present is an oversight I guess. The common courtesy of " I hope the operation is a success" would not have been unwlecome but ............As soon as the Skype came on I thought "Time, money or patience" .....or probably all three.


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> MNIT, I am only put on this planet to make women happy. My ex's water boiler blew up today and she called to ask me to pay for a new one. Only 2,000 euros... the fact that I still have not got the last two Christmases' presents nor last year's birthday present is an oversight I guess. The common courtesy of " I hope the operation is a success" would not have been unwlecome but ............As soon as the Skype came on I thought "Time, money or patience" .....or probably all three.


Look, you keep doing this. MNIT????? Wassat?

Steve, you're a diamond geezer obviously, but seriously time to move on. You don't want old baggage around - imagine if Ana/Natasha ring. Not smooth!


Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall

MNIT = My Name is Taliban 

Mem'ries light the corners of my mind
misty water-colored mem'ries of the way we were
Scattered pictures of the smiles we left behind
smiles we gave to one another for the way we were.
Can it be that it was all so simple then
or has time rewritten every line
if we had the chance to do it all again, tell me, would we, could we
Mem'ries may be beautiful and yet
what's too painful to remember we simply choose to forget
so it's the laughter we will remember
whenever we remember the way we were.
The way we were.


----------



## SteveHall

Do you know where you're going to?
Do you like the things that
life is showing you
Where are you going to?
Do you know...?
Do you get
What you're hoping for
When you look behind you
There's no open door
What are you hoping for?
Do you know...?
Once we were standing still in time
Chasing the fantasies
That filled our minds
You knew how I loved you
But my spirit was free
Laughin' at the questions
[Más Letras en es.mp3lyrics.org/dTs]
That you once asked of me
Do you know where you're going to?
Do you like the things that
life is showing you
Where are you going to?
Do you know...?
Now looking back at
all we've planned
We let so many dreams
Just slip through our hands
Why must we wait so long
Before we'll see
How sad the answers
To those questions can be
Do you know where you're going to?
Do you like the things that
life is showing you
Where are you going to?
Do you know...?
Do you get
What you're hoping for
When you look behind you
There's no open door
What are you hoping for?
Do you know...?


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> MNIT = My Name is Taliban
> 
> Mem'ries light the corners of my mind
> misty water-colored mem'ries of the way we were
> Scattered pictures of the smiles we left behind
> smiles we gave to one another for the way we were.
> Can it be that it was all so simple then
> or has time rewritten every line
> if we had the chance to do it all again, tell me, would we, could we
> Mem'ries may be beautiful and yet
> what's too painful to remember we simply choose to forget
> so it's the laughter we will remember
> whenever we remember the way we were.
> The way we were.



Darlin' you been at the sangria tonight?

Keep on with the Streisand though - love her! 

I'm superman
When you love me it's easy
I can do most anything
Watch me turn around
One wing up, one wing down
I never thought I would
Fall in love for good


Sing-a-long-a-Stevie. Got your cardie on?


----------



## SteveHall

Nope I am TT - Streisand What a true PRO 

On a par with Malena Gracia 

The other was Diana Ross - Theme from Mahogany


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> Nope I am TT - Streisand What a true PRO
> 
> On a par with Malena Gracia
> 
> The other was Diana Ross - Theme from Mahogany



Well something's oiled those rusty cogs of your's that's for sure!

I feel we've seen a diferent side to you this week Stevie - we likey!!


Late night cabaret on the Expat Forum. Open mic night.

I think Shaun's still up - he's hoping for a lullaby. Jim jams on, had a wee wee - off to sleep Shaun!


Got me in the mood now - gonna put on the "Guilty" cd.

I am a woman in love
And I'll do anything
To get you into my world
And hold you within
It's a riiiiiight I defend 
Over and over again
What do I do?
Woah ho ho hoooo


----------



## SteveHall

Life is a moment in space
When the dream is gone
Its a lonelier place
I kiss the morning goodbye
But down inside you know
We never know why
The road is narrow and long
When eyes meet eyes
And the feeling is strong
I turn away from the wall
I stumble and fall
But I give you it all...


----------



## SteveHall

The winner takes it all
The loser gets xxxx all
Beside the victory
Thats his destiny


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> The winner takes it all
> The loser gets xxxx all
> Beside the victory
> Thats his destiny



Nah, sticking to the Streisand vibe.

Didn't I like to hold you in my hand?
I was doing you no harm
I made you understand
All my life
I've been that way
It happened long ago

Didn't I pray to love you through the night?
I was dreaming wide awake
The early morning light
Shine on me
A sorry state
My heart has told me so



doo be dooo


----------



## jojo

OMG!!! 



Jo xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall

This_is_Taliban - do you mean that you fear it may not be all nature's work?


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> This_is_Taliban - do you mean that you fear it may not be all nature's work?


Eh???? What's not all nature's work??? I'm a bit sleepy today - your fault keeping me up all night on the karaoke.


Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall

Sorry, Taliban. The thread seems to have got confused. Do we not think that Ms Obregón's is all nature's own work?


----------



## griz616

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> It's a man thing .... read lazy tykes!
> 
> And you won't want to go back!
> 
> Tallulah.xx


Hi tallulah
happy 5 star regards griz


----------



## Tallulah

griz616 said:


> Hi tallulah
> happy 5 star regards griz


Thanks Griz, tis a very proud day for me.....

Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah

SteveHall said:


> Sorry, Taliban. The thread seems to have got confused. Do we not think that Ms Obregón's is all nature's own work?


You're so random!!

Nah - at her age, it's gotta be fake. But hey, if that's what you're into, chacun a son gout as they say.

By the way - our last summer by Abba is on Radio 2 right now. Brings a tear to my eye.

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall

Oh, Taliban, you old softie you!


----------



## jojo

"slipping through my fingers" always has me in tears when I hear it!!!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall

Wear gloves then


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Wear gloves then



huh, typical man!! unemotional ******!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall

Yet more abuse - gay, estate agent, Daily Mail reader, unemotional. drunk 

Bring 'em on, guys! I am big enough and ugly enough to take it all.


----------

